# Beer with label



## bottlepoor (Sep 11, 2007)

This is one of my favorites I dug it up with the original label peeled off and placed inside the bottle. I put the cork in to prevent deterioration of the label. I hope you enjoy seeing this, it`s a Va. brewing co. bottle, Roanoke Va.


----------



## bottlepoor (Sep 11, 2007)

*close up of label*

close up


----------



## carling (Sep 22, 2007)

I assume a pre-pro label?  Very cool!


----------



## bottlepoor (Sep 22, 2007)

YES MORE THAN LIKLEY 1915-1920. THANKS


----------



## card (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 10, 2007)

ere is a similar shaped bottle i have but it's a newfoundland beer called rainbow i am from newfoundland and i never heard of the name so it must be old shame about my label though


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2007)

Cool, what's the odds of digging a bottle with the label inside the bottle.  Nice find for your collection.  Congrats                    Paul


----------

